# Great veggie



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

It’s so hard to fix tasty veggies. At least for me cause I usually don’t bother. I eat plain things just to get my daily quota unless I buy frozen with a sauce.

daughter cooked butter beans with prosciutto and onion in chicken broth today and it’s delicious. But how could you go wrong with prosciutto?

We’re not sure the difference between lima and butter beans.

edit: to answer my own question, they’re the same! Just here in the south we call them butter beans.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Aren't collard greens & black-eyed peas with ham required New Year's eating in the South? My BIL from South Carolina used to say, the collard greens represent money coming in the New Year, and pigs scratch forward not back. I don't remember what the black-eyed peas represent. . .good stuff.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Aren't collard greens & black-eyed peas with ham required New Year's eating in the South? My BIL from South Carolina used to say, the collard greens represent money coming in the New Year, and pigs scratch forward not back. I don't remember what the black-eyed peas represent. . .good stuff.


oh yes. Thanks for reminding me I need to buy black eyed peas. Family in Ohio always had sauerkraut an pork. Maybe pork is a common denominator.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Don't forget hot sauce!

Wait, does hot sauce go with sauerkraut? I guess you get Kimchee, then.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I grew up eating Butter Beans, and ham.

And Okra, with the "snot". 
And of course Fried Chicken, and mashed taters.

And Turnip Greens, with added turnips, Collard Greens, 

All loaded with Butter, 

My ancestors were ran out of the South, after the WAR, because their place was burned to the ground, by the Damned Yankees.

I still enjoy good ol Southern dishes.

Corn Meal mush for Breakfast.



ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> I grew up eating Butter Beans, and ham.
> 
> And Okra, with the "snot".
> And of course Fried Chicken, and mashed taters.
> ...


MUSH? You know about mush? No one else does. That was our weekend breakfast. Dad liked it.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> MUSH? You know about mush? No one else does. That was our weekend breakfast. Dad liked it.


Great stuff, Filling, tasty, even better with Real Maple Syrup stirred into it. 

Nothing better on a cold Winter morning.

Maybe Oatmeal with Cinnamon, and Raisins, but a close tie.


ED


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> Great stuff, Filling, tasty, even better with Real Maple Syrup stirred into it.
> 
> Nothing better on a cold Winter morning.
> 
> ...


I’m an Oatmeal fan.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Not an oatmeal fan here unless it is added to bread dough. Not even oatmeal cookies. Go figger.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Startingover said:


> oh yes. *Thanks for reminding me I need to buy black eyed peas.* Family in Ohio always had sauerkraut an pork. Maybe pork is a common denominator.



I went out today and bought 2-12 oz bags of Black Eyed peas, and a pound of Bacon. 

I intend to dice 1/2 the bacon per bag of peas, and add Green Chili sauce to the mix. 

My Great Grandparents were contract farmers for the Mc-Ilhenny company. 

( TABASCO ), and grew some of the peppers for the company.

They (tabasco), only selected few farmers , with a strict contract, that the secret peppers were to never leave the farm to anyone but them.

My grandmother had a bottle of the little peppers in the fridge, soaking in a pickling brine, to spice up her black eyed peas with.

Every year she would plant 2 seeds, and grow her own peppers and save seed for next year. 

But as luck would have it MOM hated hot foods, and lost, trashed, or disposed of the "secret recipe". 

ED


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Reviving an old thread.

The first of the year is near, get your Black-eyed Peas and ham ready to start the NEW YEAR with a lucky blessing.

ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Wife says Lima beans and Butter beans are the same bean but harvested different . Lima beans are harvested when green and the Butters harvested after maturity .


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Wife says Lima beans and Butter beans are the same bean but harvested different . Lima beans are harvested when green and the Butters harvested after maturity .


 I knew they were the same.

Did not know the harvest time made the difference.

I have eaten both, prefer the Butter beans though.

ED


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes I prefer Butter Beans also but can't remember the last time I ate any. Pintos and Kidney beans for me.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> Yes I prefer Butter Beans also but can't remember the last time I ate any. Pintos and Kidney beans for me.


 Take a few raw pinto beans and plant them next to a fence and grow all the Green Beans that you want.

The plant grows a vine that climbs the fence, and has loads of bean pods, pick the pods, when around 6" long, and trim the ends, dice them boil them, seasoning as desired.

ED


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

de-nagorg said:


> Take a few raw pinto beans and plant them next to a fence and grow all the Green Beans that you want.
> 
> The plant grows a vine that climbs the fence, and has loads of bean pods, pick the pods, when around 6" long, and trim the ends, dice them boil them, seasoning as desired.
> 
> ED


The reason the beans do so well is :
_That dirt has been fertilized since the fence _was_ invented ._


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

de-nagorg said:


> Take a few raw pinto beans and plant them next to a fence and grow all the Green Beans that you want.
> 
> The plant grows a vine that climbs the fence, and has loads of bean pods, pick the pods, when around 6" long, and trim the ends, dice them boil them, seasoning as desired.
> 
> ED


No need, I have 100 lbs of dried pintos in 5 gallon buckets.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> No need, I have 100 lbs of dried pintos in 5 gallon buckets.


You missed the point.

You can eat the hull and all, just like del-monte cans. 

Yep, I used to buy 100 pound Gunny-sacks full too. 

As well as spuds, and oats.

ED


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

de-nagorg said:


> You missed the point.
> 
> You can eat the hull and all, just like del-monte cans.
> 
> ...


Yes of course the pods are edible before the beans begin to ripen but I thought limas and butter beans were the current topic not my preference for dried beans.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> Yes of course the pods are edible before the beans begin to ripen but I thought limas and butter beans were the current topic not my preference for dried beans.


EXCUUUUSE ME, conversations vary, and come back to point.

ED


----------

